# Refinery base



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I am almost complete with my refinery and was looking for some ideas for the base. I have googled many different refineries and gathered some information on colors and weathering ideas, but what would you all use? I was planning on using the styrene base painted with a concrete color. How do you actually etch the break lines? I have noticed the concrete is poured square sections.

Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

One thought is to use 1/8" masonite and use the styrene (it comes in varying thickness) for the concrete base. Most of the concrete bases in a refinery are elevated (tank base, building base, pump base, etc.).


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

That's a good idea. Speaking of this what do you think of a tile? I mean concrete looking tile. I can actually score these materials creating the square shaped sections.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can score styrene with a simple Exacto blade and a straight edge. Score then sand smooth to avoid having any raised edges around the cut in the pavement. Paint a concrete color then weather with powders.


----------

